# 2nd attempt at melt-in-your-mouth brisket in the smoker



## biggfoot (May 25, 2012)

So my first test run with a 2 lb. brisket had decent results (flavor was excellent but the desired "melty" tenderness I was looking for was not there).

I think my mistake was pulling it at 180 (internal meat temp) - I feel like I hit the stall and wasn't patient enough to let time take its course.

Anyways, this time around I'm using a 3 lb. brisket (still on the small side) but I wanna experiment until I get that melt-in-your-mouth texture.  Here are the changes that I made:

-I injected the brisket last night with apple juice

-I added brown sugar to my dry rub (I'm thinking the sugar will help me get a better bark)

-I set the brisket in the dry rub, wrapped up overnight.  Last time I applied the rub and threw that baby right into the smoker.

Also, I think that I smoked the brisket last time with the fat cap down.  I'm smoking it fat cap up this time.  Any difference or this is all preference?  I've seen guys favor one over the other several times.

It's been about 2 hours now and looking at my Redichek, the current internal meat temp. is 186 and the smoker temp is floating between 225-230.

I'm pulling to get 200 for the internal meat temp. then wrapping it in foil, wrapping it in a heavy towel, then throwing it into a cooler for a couple hours - let the juices re-enter the meat.  I'll slice it after I give it plenty of time.

This effort will be for a Memorial Day weekend cookout we're having on Sunday, so I want to try smoking it ahead of time and reheating on the grill.

I'll post up some pictures and maybe a video of the end result, I really hope I get the tenderness I'm looking for!  Man, I'm excited!!

If anybody has ever had issues with getting the melt-in-your-mouth quality but was able to figure out how to achieve it, please let me know.  I'm banking on hitting 200.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 25, 2012)

Try inserting a butter knife around 190° when it goes in like butter you are at the melt in yo mouth stage.


----------



## greenrn (May 25, 2012)

I have a couple of smaller briskets in the freezer. I also had good flavor in my first try, but the texture was boot leather. Will try again in a couple of week if yours does well. Let me know if you use the butter knife trick.


----------



## biggfoot (May 25, 2012)

Here's the video and a picture of the final product:

The 3 pounder took exactly 3 hours to reach 200 degrees at about a 225-230 degree smoke temp.

However, I should have done the butter knife test.  After it hit 200, I wrapped it on foil, then in a towel, then in a cooler.

Waited 2 hours, opened it up, all the juice was reabsorbed (which was great), began slicing and noticed it wasn't as tender as I would've liked.  Tasted a chunk of it and it was alot more tender than my 1st attempt, but still, I've got alot to learn.

I think I will take that ecourse.  I made another mistake in not separating the point from the flat as you can tell in the photo.

So all in all, flavor was flawless, brisket is better than the first go round, but still not melt in yo mouth lol.  I'll be back!


----------



## biggfoot (May 25, 2012)

& I was unable to get any kind of bark/crust.  I have the Old Smokey Electric Smoker so I've heard that achieving this is close to impossible, but I'll still try.  Anybody else have an Old Smokey or familiar with it (design-wise)?


----------



## bruno994 (May 25, 2012)

I really think that you may not get melt in the mouth meat out of that small of a brisket.  You might try backing off the smoker temp to hover above 200, maybe 210.  From your cook times and the look of your pics, it's juicy, just not overly tender.  Could be because your reaching 200 IT, quicker than the connective tissues can break down.  Try one at a lower pit temp.  See what that does for you.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2012)

Biggfoot , that sounds small for a 'Brisket' (unless it's a calf). probably a small flat. These are usually leaner than the 'Packers' and need a bit more finess...

If it continues to be (less than tender) , when cooked to 180*f and wrapped double in Foil and put to rest  in towel and cooler , 2-3hrs. Try doing one wrapped in Bacon , _fat is where it's at_ , and without any the Brisket wil be a bit dry...(IMHO). Try wrapping in (yuk) foil during the cook(with juice).

I do whole packers and have no problem , remember , when you look in at it , you lose good moisture and flavor, if you're lookin' , you're not cookin'... ; besides , it's not going to walk away , it'll be right there when you get it to temp...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











have fun and...


----------



## biggfoot (May 25, 2012)

@ Bruno - I will definitely do that next time (bring the smoke temp. down and take a more "low and slow" approach).  Also, I will look to get a bigger cut of brisket.  Someone also mentioned the butter knife test and that makes sense as well - a good way to validate the tenderess.  I really appreciate your input!

@ Oldschoolbbq - The brisket I have is definitely alot leaner.  The thing I like about my smoker (the old smokey) is that you can set everything up and pretty much leave.  The downside is that there is no vent, no way for the smoke to escape and no allowance of additional oxygen, so I can't get that bark I desire.  I think I'll continue with the Old Smokey but I'm sure down the road, I'm going to wanna upgrade.  I've got too many hobbies (running/races, archery, mixed martial arts, music production/engineering) and they all require funds from time to time, so the Old Smokey isnt going anywhere any time soon.  I'll try some of your suggestions - thanks!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 26, 2012)

Living in Texas, I don't think I've ever seen a brisket as small as 2-3 lbs.  Even the little miniature angus (can't remember the breed name but they are supposed to be the world's smallest breed of cattle) Dexter breed (smallest of all European breeds; 1/2 the size of a Hereford and 1/3 the size of a Friesan) must produce a bigger brisket cut.

There are only 2 of us unless DD and SIL are visiting.  When I do a brisket, I know it's going to be around for awhile.  I'm shopping for a smaller one that I can fit into the mini-WSM.  I can't get the smoke ring on my MES and I think that is a large part of the appeal of brisket for me.

Interesting thread and good ideas about dealing with smaller cuts.  I'm stashing that info away because I try to do smaller pieces so as not to waste as much.


----------



## greenrn (May 27, 2012)

Gonna save my brisket until later. The q-view looked great.on both posts.:yahoo:


----------

